# Agressive Tesla drivers



## Firewired (Apr 9, 2016)

I guess anyone can buy a car. I just wonder what it is going to look like for non-Tesla owners as more cars get sold, being Tesla doesn't advertise and is mostly spread by word of mouth and people's impressions of seeing the cars on the road.

I have been an owner since 2014 and weirdly in the last couple of days I have all of a sudden started seeing multiple aggressive Tesla drivers. Maybe this is more common somewhere in California where there are that many more Teslas. Just yesterday I saw two separate incidences one where a Model S did everything, but drive on the shoulder trying to get around traffic, and the second where I was tailgated by another P3D. I uploaded the video of the second instance, and to me felt way worse than the video looks like. I had another P3D the exact same color as my wife's (MSM/White); no it wasn't her, tailgating really closely behind me in moderately heavy traffic, when traffic on the right got off on an exit it felt like he floored it and it felt way worse than it looks like to me on the video, just missed my right rear quarter panel only to go and start tailgating other cars, all the while almost causing an accident with a truck who was trying to get out of his way.






Not sure what my point is beyond the catharsis of hearing everyone else perspective and experience about this.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Firewired said:


> I guess anyone can buy a car. I just wonder what it is going to look like for non-Tesla owners as more cars get sold, being Tesla doesn't advertise and is mostly spread by word of mouth and people's impressions of seeing the cars on the road.
> 
> I have been an owner since 2014 and weirdly in the last couple of days I have all of a sudden started seeing multiple aggressive Tesla drivers. Maybe this is more common somewhere in California where there are that many more Teslas. Just yesterday I saw two separate incidences one where a Model S did everything, but drive on the shoulder trying to get around traffic, and the second where I was tailgated by another P3D. I uploaded the video of the second instance, and to me felt way worse than the video looks like. I had another P3D the exact same color as my wife's (MSM/White); no it wasn't her, tailgating really closely behind me in moderately heavy traffic, when traffic on the right got off on an exit it felt like he floored it and it felt way worse than it looks like to me on the video just missed my right rear quarter panel only to go and start tailgating other cars, all the while almost causing an accident with a truck who was trying to get out of his way.
> 
> ...


Most of the other Tesla's I see are on my commute, where everyone is going slow, but rarely see any difference in how they drive than anyone else.

Now the jackass in the Jeep that followed me onto the freeway yesterday, whole different kinda guy. Beyond the point that he came up behind me on the access road within 12" of my bumper (at 30mph), instead of merging like everyone else (the guy that let me over left room for him - since he was still glued to my bumper, and I left room for him after he passed me), he attempted to bully the SCHOOLBUS into letting him in front of them. to the point of driving on the shoulder and eventually jumping the curb when the shoulder ran out.


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

Shoulders are lanes, Right?


----------



## gary in NY (Dec 2, 2018)

There have been a few times where I gave into the urge to use the instant power to get ahead of another car on an on-ramp. There have probably been a few other times too. This is uncharacteristic for me, especially coming from a car significantly slower on take off. I have taken to using TACC more often to keep me in line, and it probably saved me from a ticket recently when I zipped onto a four lane, engaged TACC, and was quickly passed by a state police car. I suspect he saw me pull out, rather quickly, and assumed I would have continued to speed along. After passing me he did a u-turn and went back the other way. They have a regular speed trap just before the spot I pulled out from. So, I can see how it can change your driving style, or if you are already inconsiderate, intensify that behavior. 

It has taken a concerted effort to not abuse the power at hand (or foot).


----------



## MarkB (Mar 19, 2017)

gary in NY said:


> There have been a few times where I gave into the urge to use the instant power to get ahead of another car on an on-ramp. There have probably been a few other times too.


I've always gone buy the rules of the road - plus used the rule that if I can see the other car, and I'm not 100% positive the other driver sees me, I'll usually give way.

That said, I have used the acceleration to brake a few ties, and move into a spot earlier so as it's obvious I'm number one, and for the other driver to see me before it becomes an issue.

But I also love the TACC, and use it whenever I can. In reality, being number one of number two doesn't really change how early or late I arrive at my destination.

I have recently dialed back NoA from mad max (I wish it was a little more adjustable!). It was changing lanes too often for me for the sake of 1 or 2 km per hour, and "my car was becoming" one of those drivers that I've always thought were the cause of some accidents.


----------



## Dale Gardner (Jul 1, 2017)

I would suggest moving over to the right lane and allow him to pass on the left. It is much safer for everyone than forcing him to pass on the right. Proper highway etiquette is to allow faster traffic to pass on the left.


----------



## Wooloomooloo (Oct 29, 2017)

I can't say I've noticed Tesla drivers being especially aggressive compared with other drivers, usually they acknowledge me (if they're an Model 3 drivers) and go on their way.

In general though I have seen driving become more aggressive over the last 5 - 10 years overall, pretty much in line with people's behavior overall, at least in states like NY, CA, NJ and CT. When you get into sticks, people are more civilized on the road.


----------



## MJJ (Aug 7, 2016)

I’ve had two Tesla drivers gun it to pass me on the right, while we were all waiting, signal a-flashing, for AP to decide it was safe to change lanes. I understand how non-Tesla drivers wouldn’t get it but... smh...


----------



## TheHairyOne (Nov 28, 2018)

I had a diesel truck cut me off, hit the propane button and smoke me out while I had the windows down. I passed him on the right winked at his girl friend and offered her a ride. He wouldn’t stop to let her out...


----------



## mswlogo (Oct 8, 2018)

gary in NY said:


> There have been a few times where I gave into the urge to use the instant power to get ahead of another car on an on-ramp. There have probably been a few other times too. This is uncharacteristic for me, especially coming from a car significantly slower on take off. I have taken to using TACC more often to keep me in line, and it probably saved me from a ticket recently when I zipped onto a four lane, engaged TACC, and was quickly passed by a state police car. I suspect he saw me pull out, rather quickly, and assumed I would have continued to speed along. After passing me he did a u-turn and went back the other way. They have a regular speed trap just before the spot I pulled out from. So, I can see how it can change your driving style, or if you are already inconsiderate, intensify that behavior.
> 
> It has taken a concerted effort to not abuse the power at hand (or foot).


This is exactly why I keep my car chill mode unless it's play time, to stay out of trouble. Chill mode is plenty fast enough for "normal" driving (plenty). When I see folks say they can't drive in chill or drive safely in chill I know exactly what type of driver they are. I'm sure passengers love their driving skills too.

Now having said that I have not seen a single bad Tesla driver on the road.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

mswlogo said:


> Now having said that I have not seen a single bad Tesla driver on the road.


You should have seen the Model S driver tailgating me so closely that his car showed up behind me on the display.


----------



## msjulie (Feb 6, 2018)

> When I see folks say they can't drive in chill or drive safely in chill


My car is never in chill, my passengers don't know how fast a Tesla can be unless they ask to be shown. People should be able to control themselves one would think...

I've not seen any hooligan Tesla driving but I do see/hear Ford Mustangs as of late; perhaps they see the red Tesla and feel threatened?


----------



## mswlogo (Oct 8, 2018)

msjulie said:


> My car is never in chill, my passengers don't know how fast a Tesla can be unless they ask to be shown. People should be able to control themselves one would think...
> 
> I've not seen any hooligan Tesla driving but I do see/hear Ford Mustangs as of late; perhaps they see the red Tesla and feel threatened?


Asking to be shown vs constantly being shown with out asking are two entirely different things.


----------



## Mobile_Dev (Mar 2, 2019)

if I am first on the traffic light, I "sometimes" (and the battery is above 40%) change from Chill to Standard and then accelerate 0-50 MPH in the 45 MPH zone, but never above 53 MPH; Not sure if I could get a ticket for that short acceleration burst. I never use the Power to be aggressive on the highway, I am a safe driver.


----------



## Scubastevo80 (Jul 2, 2018)

I see very few aggressive Tesla drivers in my part of NJ - and they’re a dime a dozen here. Occasionally there’s a speeding S or X but most 3 drivers I see are driving the general speed of traffic.


----------



## mswlogo (Oct 8, 2018)

Mobile_Dev said:


> if I am first on the traffic light, I "sometimes" (and the battery is above 40%) change from Chill to Standard and then accelerate 0-50 MPH in the 45 MPH zone, but never above 53 MPH; Not sure if I could get a ticket for that short acceleration burst. I never use the Power to be aggressive on the highway, I am a safe driver.


Play time is fine. But if you constantly hammer it the thrill wears off and you end up with high energy use and low tire life.


----------



## PNWmisty (Aug 19, 2017)

msjulie said:


> My car is never in chill, my passengers don't know how fast a Tesla can be unless they ask to be shown. People should be able to control themselves one would think...


That's true. A driver in full control of his car does not need Chill Mode to modify his/her behavior. You can do everything in regular mode that you can do in Chill Mode unless the driver is lacking in self-restraint.

The converse is not true. I have been saved from serious injury or death before while stopped at a stoplight and a car almost rear-ended me at 65 mph. When I'm stopped at a traffic light I keep my motorcycle in first gear (good for 55 mph without a shift) and a close eye on my mirrors until traffic cues up behind me. In this instance, I had pole position at a red light and the driver apparently didn't see me or the red light. There was no cross traffic so as soon as I saw the car approaching at high speed in my mirrors I ran the red light and switched lanes as I saw him run the same light without even slowing down. I gradually slowed down to let him pass me on the right. It was a man about 85 years old that looked like he was barely alive. I flipped him the bird and he didn't even notice me. I honestly don't think he EVER saw me he was staring straight ahead with a glazed look on his face. I would say he was drunk but his lane-keeping was pretty good. I stayed behind him until I came to my turn but he was driving perfectly normally. Perhaps he would have seen a car at the light but if not, Chill Mode would have not allowed enough acceleration to prevent an accident. Without going into details, I have avoided potential accidents on my motorcycle numerous times using nothing more than my own alertness and it's high power/weight ratio.

While I'll admit that using quick acceleration to avoid an accident doesn't present itself often, it's a good tool to have at your disposal. Chill Mode removes that tool from your toolbox.


----------



## Vergho (Nov 26, 2018)

garsh said:


> You should have seen the Model S driver tailgating me so closely that his car showed up behind me on the display.


Sorry bud


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

I enjoy a little speed at times, at the right time, but am a pretty good driver and keep it in check for when needed. What I like more than showing what the car can do is showing the restraint that I know just when to use the power I know the car has. I keep it reserved for when it is needed, whether @MelindaV believes that or not


----------



## mixdup (Mar 8, 2019)

Firewired said:


> I guess anyone can buy a car. I just wonder what it is going to look like for non-Tesla owners as more cars get sold, being Tesla doesn't advertise and is mostly spread by word of mouth and people's impressions of seeing the cars on the road.
> 
> I have been an owner since 2014 and weirdly in the last couple of days I have all of a sudden started seeing multiple aggressive Tesla drivers. Maybe this is more common somewhere in California where there are that many more Teslas. Just yesterday I saw two separate incidences one where a Model S did everything, but drive on the shoulder trying to get around traffic, and the second where I was tailgated by another P3D. I uploaded the video of the second instance, and to me felt way worse than the video looks like. I had another P3D the exact same color as my wife's (MSM/White); no it wasn't her, tailgating really closely behind me in moderately heavy traffic, when traffic on the right got off on an exit it felt like he floored it and it felt way worse than it looks like to me on the video, just missed my right rear quarter panel only to go and start tailgating other cars, all the while almost causing an accident with a truck who was trying to get out of his way.
> 
> ...


Well, a) all kinds of drivers buy all kinds of cars. There's no such thing as a "Tesla" driver, and if someone doesn't buy a Tesla (or a BMW) because someone else who has one drives like an idiot, that's their problem and b) it's illegal in many states to cruise in the left lane so maybe don't do that next time, bud


----------



## MJJ (Aug 7, 2016)

I quit self-assessing when I learned that 80% of drivers say they are better than average. 😂

But that doesn’t stop me from criticizing others.


----------



## HCD3 (Mar 3, 2019)

GDN said:


> I enjoy a little speed at times, at the right time, but am a pretty good driver and keep it in check for when needed. What I like more than showing what the car can do is showing the restraint that I know just when to use the power I know the car has. I keep it reserved for when it is needed, whether @MelindaV believes that or not


Sorry GDN I saw the pretty good driver part and all I could think of was Dustin Hoffman in Rain Man.


----------



## EchoCharlie3189 (Mar 28, 2019)

PNWmisty said:


> That's true. A driver in full control of his car does not need Chill Mode to modify his/her behavior. You can do everything in regular mode that you can do in Chill Mode unless the driver is lacking in self-restraint.
> 
> The converse is not true. I have been saved from serious injury or death before while stopped at a stoplight and a car almost rear-ended me at 65 mph. When I'm stopped at a traffic light I keep my motorcycle in first gear (good for 55 mph without a shift) and a close eye on my mirrors until traffic cues up behind me. In this instance, I had pole position at a red light and the driver apparently didn't see me or the red light. There was no cross traffic so as soon as I saw the car approaching at high speed in my mirrors I ran the red light and switched lanes as I saw him run the same light without even slowing down. I gradually slowed down to let him pass me on the right. It was a man about 85 years old that looked like he was barely alive. I flipped him the bird and he didn't even notice me. I honestly don't think he EVER saw me he was staring straight ahead with a glazed look on his face. I would say he was drunk but his lane-keeping was pretty good. I stayed behind him until I came to my turn but he was driving perfectly normally. Perhaps he would have seen a car at the light but if not, Chill Mode would have not allowed enough acceleration to prevent an accident. Without going into details, I have avoided potential accidents on my motorcycle numerous times using nothing more than my own alertness and it's high power/weight ratio.
> 
> While I'll admit that using quick acceleration to avoid an accident doesn't present itself often, it's a good tool to have at your disposal. Chill Mode removes that tool from your toolbox.


I agree that restraint on normal mode can save energy too but Chill mode seems to adjust the power usage curve per amount the pedal is pressed so it allows you to be a lot smoother at saving energy than you can get with normal mode. I use Chill mode most of the time to try and save energy and when I have needed to accelerate to pass, full throttle still works plenty fine.

The added bonus is when I get bored I can put it in normal mode and be surprised by the torque!


----------



## PNWmisty (Aug 19, 2017)

EchoCharlie3189 said:


> The added bonus is when I get bored I can put it in normal mode and be surprised by the torque!


Yes, that's why I always stuffed three or four rags inside the airbox on my fossil cars. So I could periodically remove the rags and be surprised by how much power I had when I pushed on the accelerator! 

I don't have any trouble accelerating smoothly in Standard mode (and I mostly drive a Performance Model 3). It accelerates at whatever rate I tell it to. Even when I'm driving on a sheet of ice, I don't have any problem applying just as much power as needed. "Chill Mode" appears to put a time delay into a request for power which I find makes the power delivery feel more disconnected from my requests for power. A sudden press of the accelerator should result in a sudden delivery of power, not gradually ramp up over the next second or so. If I want a gradual application of power, I will ease onto the accelerator gradually.

It feels like "Chill Mode" is trying to mimic the time delay built into fossil cars with automatic transmissions. If that's what you want, go for it. I don't want that, if I did I would drive a fossil car with an automatic transmission.

Another good tip:

Put some dark tinted plastic over your headlights. Then, on a really dark night, remove the tinted plastic. You will be pleased with how nicely your headlights light up the road. It will be like getting a free headlight upgrade!


----------



## MJJ (Aug 7, 2016)

I turned on Chill mode in the hopes it would mellow out AP. Now I see that’s not true, I keep it there for the display. I like the reminder. “CHILL”. It's good advice, and sometimes I need reminding.

Besides, chill mode has more power than half the cars on the road, and they seem to get around just fine.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

MJJ said:


> Besides, chill mode has more power than half the cars on the road, and they seem to get around just fine.


That's very true.
A "chill mode" Tesla is still quicker than every other car that I have ever owned.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

I've found that pressing more lightly on the accelerator simulates "chill" mode. Pressing more heavily produces "fun" mode.


----------



## dreab (Sep 30, 2018)

Unfortunately a few overly aggressive drivers spread the wrong message about Tesla owners. Just tonight driving home in a leisurely fashion a white lifted 4x4 was clearly baiting me. No insult intended but my P3D+ would be 3 blocks down before his first shift. I drive on, 2 miles later red lights in my mirror. Cop “it’s been reported you’re driving reckless and nearly hitting the curb and looking at your computer screen. I’m like no, the car was in EAP and I have to look at the screen to drive. Cop ‘Oh’ I’ll let you go with a warning and off I went. My bet, the 4x4 baiting me called it in... Jerk... Fortunately the cop didn’t notice I had no front plate ( I live in Colorado) ...


----------



## MrBill (Sep 30, 2018)

I had a lead foot for years and have had a series of fast cars that I loved to drive. Now I use Autopilot any time I get on the Interstate and set it just above the speed limit, then I start playing with the sound system. I find that I can still pay some attention to the road but I can spend more time looking out the windows and enjoying the scenery. I like the Tesla and look forward to letting it drive me around when the fully autonomous auto pilot is finally approved. So, I'd say the Tesla has caused me to drive more slowly, not faster.


----------



## FurryOne (Apr 19, 2019)

I wouldn't mind it if Elon added an extra selection to the Model 3... (CHILL) (STANDARD) (GRRRRR)


----------

